# Whitchurch Asylum, January 2019



## KPUrban_ (Feb 4, 2019)

*Intro*
This place has blown up recently on forums and the fear is that vandalism will grow, before anything happened we got down there because those corridors are just...
well...
the photos will tell you.

*The Building*
Costing over £300,000 this asylum would relieve overcrowding of Glamorgan asylum and those in other Hospitals. The site opened in 1908 accommodating for 750 patients with 10 wards split evenly for the Male and Female population.

The site was a self contained community, with its own water tower, steam generators (mostly as standby), and a farm. Like most Victorian institutes.

Throughout the wars the site was used as a hospital for both military and civilian personnel which allowed the treatment of PTSD to begin whilst in the early stages.

With the end of the wars the hospital was taken over by the NHS. Throughout the 1980's the use of community care lead to a decline in the hospital's use. In 2010 the decision was made to transfer the services to a more centralised site. 

By mid-2016 the site was closed. All services had been moved to Llandough. 

Today with the recent exposure the Grade II listed structure is slowly falling into the hands of nature and vandals. The security have a difficult battle to save this structure due to the scale of the site.

*The Explore*
After a 3AM start we had driven from the east to snowy landscape of wales.

Was an ideal explore to test out the replacement camera, which failed to disappoint.

Once inside we had been quick to notice most of the stuff was gone, dentist chairs and beds had been removed.

After a good three hours we had finished shooting and left.

*The Photos​*

Birdseye by KPUrbex
From the water tower.





Follow The Corridor_KPUe by KPUrbex
A relatively good hallway. 


Divisions_KPUe by KPUrbex
Hallway Porn


ReflectionOfOurPast by KPUrbex 
Decayed Hallway


TheDentists_KPUe by KPUrbex
Replacement Dentist Chair 


Surgery_KPUe by KPUrbex
Some sort of Surgery?


A ward with the curtain rails.


Right that'll be all, thanks for lookin'

KP
,


----------



## j-banks (Feb 5, 2019)

cracking photos and very well done report!


----------



## KPUrban_ (Feb 5, 2019)

j-banks said:


> cracking photos and very well done report!



Thanks alot J. Glad you like them.


----------



## jdillinger (Feb 6, 2019)

Im a new user (long time explorer). Great report and some awesome photos.


----------



## KPUrban_ (Feb 6, 2019)

jdillinger said:


> Im a new user (long time explorer). Great report and some awesome photos.



Welcome I guess. Thanks, glad you like 'em.


----------



## Scaramanger (Feb 7, 2019)

This place is quickly deteriorating with the ammount of kids actively smashing up the place... The sporadic secca patrols do not seem to give a monkeys about the whole section of fence panelling missing


----------



## KPUrban_ (Feb 8, 2019)

Scaramanger said:


> This place is quickly deteriorating with the ammount of kids actively smashing up the place... The sporadic secca patrols do not seem to give a monkeys about the whole section of fence panelling missing



From what Iv'e seen its only really smashing of windows so far. We did have a run in with the security on the way out and the cameras are active.


----------



## The Wombat (Feb 9, 2019)

Nioe report
Looks a good place. 
Good work


----------



## KPUrban_ (Feb 10, 2019)

The Wombat said:


> Nioe report
> Looks a good place.
> Good work



Thanks Wombat. It's slowing becoming more vandalised so best go quick.


----------



## mookster (Feb 10, 2019)

Only three hours inside? That's nowhere near enough time to cover the whole place surely.

Something really needs to be done about the security here, it's a joke.


----------



## KPUrban_ (Feb 11, 2019)

mookster said:


> Only three hours inside? That's nowhere near enough time to cover the whole place surely.
> 
> Something really needs to be done about the security here, it's a joke.



We had a number of places we wanted to do, which we failed most, hence the short visit and judging by how little there was we only shot the hallways, certain rooms and entry hall and then left.


----------

